# New member.



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm a new member, but not a new owner. I've had my 2001 RED 225 COUPE nearly 4 years now. Had a couple of subtle mods
so far. Found lots of good info here so hopefully there should be more mods to come!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gram, Welcome to TTF. Nice Amulet Red TT. I'm just a little biased..
H.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello and welcome... 

Was going to get Amulet Red before i bought Glacier Blue, but i must admit i love that colour.... :wink:


----------

